# Robert Halmi filmproducer



## Adrora (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok!

Robert Halmi Sr. vagy Jr. filmproducerrel szeretném felvenni a kapcsolatot. Tudna-e nekem valaki segíteni? Próbáltam interneten megkeresni a címüket, de sajnos nem sikerült. Sűrgősen szükségem lenne a címükre.
Ha tudtok, nagyon szépen kérlek, segítsetek nekem. Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm.
:-12:Adrora.


----------

